# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Kangaroo skin

## Friwi

Hi,
I am after some good quality kangaroo skin, tanned . If anybody would know a good source?
The message goes to the Ozies from the forum as well.
Thanks.
Friwi.

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

I'm actually interested in this thread myself, got a guy who wants to come from Canada and another from the US to shoot a few roo's for skins. 
I'm fairly sure its a hard task and I dont know if it's even possible without going through a commercial business that deals in roos.

----------


## FMS LTD

You can buy them at any Australian airport for around 60-80aud.
Good excuse for a holiday.
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> You can buy them at any Australian airport for around 60-80aud.
> Good excuse for a holiday.


Really? Must be small buggers, I would have thought it'd cost more than that just to get em tanned.

----------


## EeeBees

Flemington Market, Sydney, try there!!!

I only use kangaroo hide lace for my lanyards...did you know that it is one of the strongest of all leathers...I suppose it is all that boinging they do around the outback...

----------


## Dundee

I suppose the reds are protected over the ditch, or can you just go and smack one over?

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

nah need destruction permits to shoot a Kangaroo. .222 is the minimum calibre (which is bigger than the minimum calibre to take a buffalo) and your property has to be inspected to determine the number of roos that can be culled. Luckily I'm a farm boy and all the cockies have me on their permits. Or you can do what most people do and just shoot them anyway and say screw the laws haha

If you were trying to get a skin out though I'd make sure you did it legit

----------


## FMS LTD

I brught back tusks from Ozzy a few years ago.  
Big dramas had to be fumigated etc.. cost 30NZD to have the customs lady spray it with black flag.

Thompson gazelle from Africa was dryed by me rolled up and stuffed into my wifes backpack to take home as i was staying on..
She declared it. 
Guy looked at her and said..OK off you go,
They didn't even look at it.
So I think its a bit hit and miss with who you get on the counter as you come thru.

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

I'm the first to admit that if you go through customs in my country with anything to do with guns, hunting or game animals you'll be looked at like a criminal and will be put through as much trouble as they can legally manage.

----------


## EeeBees

As long as you declare it, the rest isn't going to be too bad...I've brought back bridles (from Australia) which were declared and the customs guys were cool...had boots worn out after stubble quail fumigated etc...it is all about keeping our country safe which I am more than happy to comply with.

----------


## rob270

I'm happy to check this out, I'm sure there is a place on the Sunny coast in Queensland that stocks them. let me know what you are after. A large Red is the go.

Cheers 
Rob

----------


## Friwi

Hi,
Yes,could you please check out for me? It is actually for my father in France who uses it for his falconry gear.
Thanks.
Friwi

----------


## EeeBees

Friwi, I have sent you a pm regarding a source for tanned kangaroo hides.   What birds does he fly?

----------


## Dundee

Falcons Eeebees :Grin:

----------


## Friwi

We flew the falcon on Wednesday and caught a crow :-)

----------


## EeeBees

Brilliant :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Munsey

Love to see it done over a pointer . That would be an experience

----------

